# CM HAF 932 vs. CM Cosmos S



## paulm (Jan 31, 2009)

Hey!

Here is my dilemma:

I need a new case. I have found a few cases I liked and generally narrowed it down to a choice between a retail HAF 932, or a refurbed Cosmos or Cosmos S.

Completely disregarding price, which is the better case? Do the Cosmos cases look cheap with all the plastic that's on them? Which case is better to work with, etc.

Would appreciate any and all of your opinions 

Thanks!


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 31, 2009)

I personally would get the HAF. I love my CM690, and the HAF is like the next generation of that. Fantastic airflow. I have never liked the Cosmos series personally.

Its a thing ov personal perference, and what you intend to do with the case really. Plus the HAF is new


----------



## paulm (Jan 31, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> I personally would get the HAF. I love my CM690, and the HAF is like the next generation of that. Fantastic airflow. I have never liked the Cosmos series personally.
> 
> Its a thing ov personal perference, and what you intend to do with the case really. Plus the HAF is new



I honestly don't see myself doing watercooling in the very near future, if that's what you mean...


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Jan 31, 2009)

between the two i'd choose a cosmos S. haf's airflow is better, but its ugly IMO. did you consider getting an ATCS840? it takes the best aspects of the HAF (airflow and some other features) and of LianLis (style, simplicity, only aluminium). i love that case! Only downside is the pricem which is about 230€ here in EU


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 31, 2009)

paulm said:


> I honestly don't see myself doing watercooling in the very near future, if that's what you mean...



Well IMO, the HAF is better then cus of its nice big fans, good for keeping your PC well air cooled.


----------



## paulm (Jan 31, 2009)

Odin Eidolon said:


> between the two i'd choose a cosmos S. haf's airflow is better, but its ugly IMO. did you consider getting an ATCS840? it takes the best aspects of the HAF (airflow and some other features) and of LianLis (style, simplicity, only aluminium). i love that case! Only downside is the pricem which is about 230€ here in EU



I saw it, but its at least $250 wheras these two cases I can get for about $140 shipped...

I just care about how well the case performs. I don't consider the HAF 932 ugly, nor do I consider the Cosmos ugly... Only thing I'm curious about is the plastic on the Cosmos - does it look/feel cheap?


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Jan 31, 2009)

paulm said:


> I saw it, but its at least $250 wheras these two cases I can get for about $140 shipped...
> 
> I just care about how well the case performs. I don't consider the HAF 932 ugly, nor do I consider the Cosmos ugly... Only thing I'm curious about is the plastic on the Cosmos - does it look/feel cheap?



if you'r looking only for performance on aircooling: HAF is the king.
i dont think cosmos looks cheap in any of his parts, i havent owned it tho, i could be wrong. but i have never heard anyone complaining about that.


----------



## paulm (Jan 31, 2009)

Anyone worked or owned both of them that can give a brief comparison?

I'm just having a hard time figuring out which case would work better for me...


----------



## Summit (Feb 6, 2009)

After reading this. It has sure made my decision easier. I am going with the HAF 932! Thanks for making this Thread.


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 6, 2009)

The HAF is better for air or water from every test I've seen.  There just aren't any cases out that can beat it.  And they all comment about how surprisingly quiet it is.

It's HUGE.  Which makes it easy to work with.  Cable management is the tits. But it's huge.  Everything about is made for functionality, and airflow.  But it's HUGE.

Personally speaking, I like the look of the Cosmos better, but I go for functionality, not looks.

For the most part, I like the utilitarian looks for the HAF, but again, I go for functionality.

Did I mention it's HUGE?


----------



## Pete1burn (Feb 8, 2009)

Paulm,  I was just trying to make this same decision, and after 2 weeks of research I settled ont he HAF.  The Cosmos S has some problems with its design that the HAF doesn't have, and if I'm going to spend $200 on a case, it better be perfect.

Also, take a look at the Newegg reviews.  The HAF kicks the crap out of the Cosmos S.

So there, I did your research for you.  The HAF is the winner.


----------



## Hawkster13 (Feb 10, 2009)

Pete1burn said:


> Paulm,  I was just trying to make this same decision, and after 2 weeks of research I settled ont he HAF.  The Cosmos S has some problems with its design that the HAF doesn't have, and if I'm going to spend $200 on a case, it better be perfect.
> 
> Also, take a look at the Newegg reviews.  The HAF kicks the crap out of the Cosmos S.
> 
> So there, I did your research for you.  The HAF is the winner.




Well if you're in the US. Buy.com has the HAF932 for $150 shipped.

I am saving money myself for the HAF932 it might not be the coolest looking case there is but it outperforms any other hehe


----------



## Pete1burn (Feb 10, 2009)

I got mine from Newegg the other day for $160 shipped.  Thanks for the heads up though.


----------

